# Way to Diagnose Another Computer Using This Computer?



## aussj4link (May 23, 2010)

Hi everyone, I know this is my first post on this site but I was hoping I might be able to get some help. Another computer in my house has stopped working, being really short on funds its difficult to find out what exactly happened and if it can be fixed. Whats happening is when the power is turned on it beep 6 times, each beep is about 2 seconds long and it starts with a high pitched beep then a low pitched and repeats. After the beeps are done nothing happens, the fans are running but its not booting at all. 

After some searching on the net I found out the beeps could mean its the RAM. Unfortunately we can't be totally sure, so I was hoping there would be a way to diagnose that computer using this one to find out exactly whats happening, that way we don't go buy a new RAM chip and it doesn't fix the problem.

Does anyone know of a way we can do this? Thanks for any and all help ray:


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi,

If you could tell us your computer specifications that would great - including the brand and model of the motherboard. If the memory is the issue and you have more than one module installed then try it with just one RAM module installed (try each one).

Nick.


----------



## aussj4link (May 23, 2010)

Heres a few lines from Everest.

*Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 521, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
Motherboard Name Dell Dell DV051
Motherboard Chipset Intel Grantsdale-G i915GV
System Memory 1014 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (04/04/06)


Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Dell Inc.
Product 0JC474
Serial Number ..CN7082163A03DG.

[ Memory Devices / DIMM_1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Speed  533 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM_1
Manufacturer FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Serial Number FFFFFFFF

[ Memory Devices / DIMM_2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Speed 533 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM_2
Manufacturer C100000000000000
Serial Number 0201E127
Part Number 64T64000HU3.7A*

Let me know if you need anything else from it, I could post the whole txt from Everest about this computer if that would be any easier.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you checked the memory as *MaverickUK* suggested?
Remove both modules and install one at a time.
See if the tower boots up with out errors.

Also some dells have indicator lights on the motherboard (4).
These lights will also indicate issues

example here:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4200/codes.htm


Also please post the exact model of this Dell.
Look for a tag on the back or side of the tower. It my also be located in the front under the USB cover if you have one.


----------

